# Which boat to buy? PureBay 2200 or Frontier 2104



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

the prices are around the same, the frontier is a few grand less. this will also be my first boat and both salesmen state their product is the best? I will mainly use it on lake livingston and occasionally pull the kids on tubes


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

The purebay is hard to beat for an all around boat.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Nothing wrong with those 2. But look at NauticStar as well. Reynolds Marine in Baytown.
http://reynoldsmarineinc.com/


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Frontier is owned by Bill Kenner of the old Kenner Boats, and I have heard from a couple people that the Parks family that owns Bluewave is related to Kenner. I had a Bluewave and it was a good boat. Haven't heard anything negative about the Frontiers and the Nautic Star is another one that I really like. Another to look at is the Blazer Bay. I have had it for a year now and it is a fishing machine on Livingston.

For resell you probably would be better off with the Bluewave or Nautic Star because they have been around here for years.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

They are all pretty nice rigs that should work well on the lake or bay. I would base my decision on the engine power and how you feel
about the dealer that you buy from


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

take your pick. basically will do same thing.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

The frontier with the 200 yam, is the same price as the BW2200 w/150 yam?
assume most folks would recommend the 200 over the 150?


----------



## DTR3611 (Jan 27, 2013)

I went with the Frontier from Redwing last May and love it.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep, 200 over the 150


----------



## SEA-San Antonio (Feb 23, 2014)

Pure Bay is a great boat....also look into the new sportsman 214 tournament i looked at one at Premier Yamaha in San Antonio with Yahama 150 sho for under 36k


----------



## Fish44 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Epic*

Looking at Boat Trader prices for 2104 seem to have gone up for the 2014 models. When I was looking about 5 months ago it came down to 2104 and Epic 22sc and I went with Epic, but I really liked the 2104 which was a few K less at the time than my Epic.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

bvpurvis said:


> the prices are around the same, the frontier is a few grand less. this will also be my first boat and both salesmen state their product is the best? I will mainly use it on lake livingston and occasionally pull the kids on tubes


*Hey Bill;*

*Good talking to you in the store. Hope you can come in and spend a little time and let me show you a few things. NEVER !!!! base your decision on what any salesman says. Yes, even me !!! This is how we pay the mortgage, and I have never herd any sales man say somebody's product is better than his...*

*Look at the boats structure, hardware, fit and finish, std. equipment, warranty, etc... Stick your head in the bilge and have a look for your self. There will probably be a clear winner. The Bluewave is not the cheapest for a reason.*

*Bluewave warranty....lifetime*
*Frontier warranty.....10 years "according to web site"*

*Thanks*
*Danny*

*ps... here are a couple pictures of the boat you were looking at on my showroom.*


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I'm a blue wave fan but I think the frontier seems to have more room than the 22 pure bay. I have Never fished out of one tho. I have fished from the 22 and 24 pure bay and they perform very well. 200 hp will be needed with either.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

X2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Looking at the performance charts, the 150 plans faster, but looses 4mph on the top end?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Mt Houston Marine, 22 Purebay with a 250 Yamaha SHO. All Day


----------



## Bone Crew (Jun 11, 2013)

I went with the Frontier from Redwing last March and love it. Use it in Lake Houston and in the Bay. FYI - I have the 150 hp Yam, with top speed of 54 miles/hr


----------



## SuperDave20 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd take a Pure bay over a Frontier any day. I almost bought a Frontier until I really looked them over. 

Get the Pure Bay.


----------



## Fowladdict (Jun 21, 2011)

A good friend of mine and fishing buddy has a frontier with a 200 yamaha and it is one if driest "22" foot boats I've been. Also fishes pretty big for its size. 3 people throwing arties no problem


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd go with the BlueWave 2200 PureBay for sure! See Danny @ Mt. Houston Marine, you won't be sorry. Mt. Houston Marine has been around for years and will treat you right! Also close to you in Spring, TX.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

I have a BW22 and a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke... I fished Baffin Bay for 4 days and put 6 hours on the engine and only burned between 1/4 and 1/2 a tank of gas. I ran for 15 miles at nealy WOT on the way in because I needed to burn some gas. My top speed is 52 MPH with the 150... We were staying on a floating cabin and one of my buddies was running a 250SHO with a 60 gallon tank and we had to fish my boat exclusively the last 2 days or he would not make it back due to fule consumption.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

bvpurvis The 150 planes faster but looses 4 mph on top speed?? When you build 2 hp engines off the same platform, it is not uncommon for a 150 to outperform a 200 out of the hole. horsepower is a function of higher rpm, lo end torque is what planes your rig The 150 peaks out quicker and the 200 just carries the boat on a few mph faster after reaching top rpms. Is it worth the extra money??Only you can answer that question


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i have a 22 bw with the 200 sho and I've been on the frontier and to me they aren't exactly the same class of boat.

But thats me . . . . You wont go wrong with mt houston look up my early posts they are excellent folks and I'll buy from them again.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam! (Feb 24, 2014)

I would go with Redwing and get the 2104 Meridian with a 150 E-tec. That is what we run. The 200 is absolutely not necessary... Ronnie hit it right on the head. The 150 etec on this boat is a monster out of the hole, and with 2 big dudes, full gear, and full fuel we touched 48 without ever really messing with the trim and jack too much. I never made a full top speed run. I made sure she hit the appropriate RPM range and I left it at that, because she gets up so nicely and I am not a speed demon by any means.

The boat is one of the shallowest non-tunnel vhulls that I have ever been in. This boat loves the chop head on. The nastier, the better... just put the tabs down and let her eat. Quartering chop is not the best, because of how shallow she drafts and rides, but still dry. For swells or a following sea... she likes no trim tabs at all.

My favorite thing about the boat is how big it fishes. It's a 21' boat, but it looks 22-23' and fishes like it too. From the console forward is where this boat excels.

Go with the E-Tec... She has great low end grunt, 2-stroke RPMs, and absolutely sips gas. 

Go with Ronnie or Fred from Redwing... they will treat you right without a doubt. 

I looked at all the like boats in this category, and looked hard at them mind you, but I went with the 2104.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I sold a BW 2200 Pure Bay with a Zuke150 on it. Personally i would put a 200-250 on it. Trust me you will want it after seeing the real world numbers. Loved my boat. Thing had tons of storage, everything stowed away and out of the way neatly. Rod lockers, jackets, drift sock, everything you need can be put away. I miss mine, just wished it would have had more power on the back. It would top out at 50/51 wot. Super smooth ride, dry, and fished shallow or deep.. Great fuel economy but lacking the power. I say get the BW


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I haven't fished out of a Blue Wave or a Frontier, but a buddy of mine has a 2200 Nautic Star with a 150 Yamaha and it is very nice. Lots of storage and plenty of room. As for everyone saying a 150 isn't enough power, topping out in the low 50's is plenty fast for me!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Had a frontier with a 200 hpdi and 57mph _still_ wasn't fast enough for me.


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a 2104 frontier with suzuki 175. Loaded down 50 gallon 3 adult 55mph. Sips gas 60 miles on 10-12 gallons gas. Cruises 35rpm -3500 rpm 40 mph 4000rpm. I have no complaints. Awesome boat. 8'3 beam. Smooth
ride

The reason I went with the 175 instead of the 200 was, it was lighter than and the performance was very close!














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

ended up buying a used 2012 frontier 2104....and love it


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I liked how the frontier has the nav lights made into it. Not haveing to put the pile in and out would be nice. I was concerned about the rod boxs ooening from the oppiste way on normal. Give us a report on how that works out. If you like it or wish it was normal.


----------

